# 2010 MPAC Results



## Honcher (19 Dec 2010)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone who attend the recent MPAC's ( Nov,  Dec, 2010 ) heard any results yet? Just Curious, I was in the early December MPAC and haven't heard anything as of yet, as well I cant remember if they said we would be notified by letter or by phone.


----------



## Adam134 (20 Dec 2010)

I'm sure you'll get an email or call. I was in the Dec 7th to 9th MPAC and they stated its going to be around 3 weeks to hear anything.. Plus you have to account for christmas leave affecting timings..


----------



## PLMafia (21 Dec 2010)

i was curious as to if i was successful at the MPAC so i called today to see and my recruiter said that i start basic (unofficially) on Mar 7 2011.

by unofficially i mean i wont get my written offer until the new year due to the Christmas/New Years break.

cheers and good luck too all

P.S. i did the MPAC early Dec 2010


----------



## Honcher (21 Dec 2010)

I too did the MPAC in Early Dec. They called my house today but I was at work and they did not leave a message. I am nervous. I would really like to pursue this career path but the phone call could be bad too so I will cross my fingers. and hope to get a hold of them tomorrow. If anyone out there is in the same position feel free to post.


----------



## Adam134 (21 Dec 2010)

Wow sounds great, congrats to you guys! I hope I hear soon since I was from the 7th to 9th I assume I should be hearing within the next week or so depending on christmas..


----------



## Honcher (22 Dec 2010)

Well I got the call. Successful!!! Awesome. Apparently leave March 7th.


----------



## MPwannabe (22 Dec 2010)

Congrats Honcher!


----------

